

Six-Strikes “Independent Expert” Is RIAA’s Former Lobbying Firm - evo_9
http://torrentfreak.com/six-strikes-independent-expert-is-riaas-former-lobbying-firm-121022/

======
officemonkey
This "six-strikes" is bound for failure, because if I were a user and I got
one notification from my ISP, I would be shopping around for a new ISP.

I wonder how long ISPs would play ball if users adopted a "One stike and
_you're_ out" policy.

~~~
georgemcbay
Haha... do you think I'd be using Time Warner (my current ISP) if I had any
other option short of moving?

~~~
HalcyonicStorm
Isn't that the truth. Can't wait for Google Fiber to come to my area...though
I may have to wait a long while

------
ekianjo
This is just like what happened in France with the Hadopi two years ago where
the "independent" commission was made of ex-executives of majors like
Universal and others... With no representation from actual internet users, of
course. "Democracy" is literally an abuse of language to describe our modern
political systems. It should be rather described as "Oligarchy", but that is
not a good name to brand it to _the people_.

------
beloch
Just in case anyone had any illusions about this being something other than
blatant regulatory capture...

~~~
pyre
Regulatory capture usually describes government regulators ruling in favor of
industry, only to leave office and be hired out by those companies that they
helped (instead of helping the general public).

I wouldn't call it regulatory capture when an industry attempts to regulate
itself.

~~~
nitrogen
The six strikes system was organized with the help of the White House, so it
is regulation in all but name. The fact that it is extralegal is troubling,
because this means it is beyond the control of the people (via their elected
representatives).

------
Fando
Wow what a hopeless system. Wouldn't be surprised if this was designed by
greedy numb-wits.

------
dragunblazr
first off, this will never pass through congress, second its nearly impossible
to calculate six strikes without using kyoto protocols from EACH and EVERY
adsys data mongrem. If people are really that gullible these days i give up,
movin' to switzerland people!

~~~
icelancer
>movin' to switzerland people!

If becoming a naturalized citizen of Switzerland was so easy, I would have
done it by now. So would many people. But it's nearly impossible.

~~~
officemonkey
You don't need to be a citizen, just a resident.

